# Kontakt 4 Player in Demo Mode



## cc64 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi all,

i've downloaded K4 Player. I own 3.5 but some new libraries require 4. Problem is i can't get K4 to authorize. It stays in DEMO mode and lights are out every half-hour...

Tried the service center, it says that K4 is activated? Only option they give me is Upgrade.

TIA

Claude


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 12, 2009)

argh...i hate this stupid system from NI, having the same app available both for free and for full price, depending on what you use it for...annoying.
They could just lower the price of kontakt and drop the sukky player thing.

Anyway,...i dunno, i also could not authorize the player v4, becouse supposedly i had it already...but like you, im still on 3.5.

I guess the best thing is to just upgrade....damn Lass (not really) , do you think NI forces the most popular libraries in the Kontakt format to use the latest version when they encode the libraries ? Makes sense, somehow..for them.-


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Dec 12, 2009)

You don't activate Kontakt Player itself. Only the libraries need activation.

FAQ #11:


> Q: Do I need to activate Kontakt Player?
> A: No, only library content needs to be activated. Kontakt Player 3 itself does not provide a serial number and therefore requires no activation. Every content library comes with its own serial number which needs be activated with Service Center.


----------



## Rob (Dec 12, 2009)

just ordered the upgrade, this AET filter thing is fantastic, a dream come true...


----------



## cc64 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Sat Dec 12 said:


> You don't activate Kontakt Player itself. Only the libraries need activation.



Hi Nickie,

makes sense but i get the "Please activate" message even using only Tonehammer libraries wich i do own, plus they don't even need activation AFAIK.

Best,

Claude


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I get this on Cinematic Strings too. I think I know why. Some libraries need the full Kontakt program to play and some libraries cannot be authorized through the NI Service Centre (like CS) because the serial # is embedded in the files which means the Kontakt 4 player thinks the library is not legit and goes into Demo Mode. That's my theory.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 13, 2009)

BTW has anyone been able to test the AET feature while in demo mode?


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2009)

Hannes_F @ 13th December 2009 said:


> BTW has anyone been able to test the AET feature while in demo mode?



I have, Hannes, and it looks very promising... will post an example as soon as I can


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Dec 13, 2009)

cc64 @ 13th December 2009 said:


> Hi Nickie,
> 
> makes sense but i get the "Please activate" message even using only Tonehammer libraries wich i do own, plus they don't even need activation AFAIK.


Hi Claude,
If they don't need activation they are not built for the Kontakt Player but rather for Kontakt and they won't play in KP except in demo mode.



Dynamitec said:


> The confusion started because Kontakt Player is advertised as a "Free Kontakt Player" which leads to the assumption that you'll be able to playback everything, which isn't the case.


If only people would read the KP FAQ page; there wouldn't be much confusion left, then. :wink:


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 13, 2009)

Rob @ Sun Dec 13 said:


> Hannes_F @ 13th December 2009 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW has anyone been able to test the AET feature while in demo mode?
> ...



But how do you do it? When I open the Kontakt 4 player I don't find where I could have access to the Kontakt features that are beyond the "player" mode. What am I missing?


----------



## cc64 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Sun Dec 13 said:


> cc64 @ 13th December 2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nickie,
> ...



I Nickie and Dynamitec,

Thanks for the clarification. But i'm with Dynamitec, Free Player to me means, you can play anything but cannot edit or create samples, for that, buy K4 complete.

Best,

CC


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2009)

Hannes_F @ 13th December 2009 said:


> Rob @ Sun Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hannes_F @ 13th December 2009 said:
> ...



as soon as you load a patch that isn't from a KP library you enter the demo mode... you see it in the name of the patch. Then you have some time to try the full kontakt options. I have managed to understand how AET works, and have recorded a couple of examples... too bad that when you start to get into it the demo time is through, as you can hear in the cello phrase. In the end what you hear is a single layer from the original patch, modulated through the AET filter. In these examples you hear the mp cellos layer and f violins layer (CS). It seems that SIPS don't work in K4, at least I wasn't able to do it, so I have to make do with the "unisono" script in kontakt. Anyway this is just for testing, and it seems to me that it gives smoother transitions than crossfading. 

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/cellosaet.mp3
http://www.robertosoggetti.com/vlinsaet.mp3


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 14, 2009)

Rob @ Sun Dec 13 said:


> Hannes_F @ 13th December 2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob @ Sun Dec 13 said:
> ...



hey this is very interesting...however i am a bit bewildered here, can you not use the AET filter to crossfade thru various dynamic layers, as a alternative to "normal" cc\volume based xfades?
Since you mention one dynamic layer pr example, this is some sort of filter that mimicks different dynamic intensties, based on a single layer?


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2009)

As i understand it, you let AET analyze the various layers so that it learns their timbral qualities. Then you choose which layer the AET will be applied to, set other layers to zero volume and apply AET. it's not crossfading, but rather dynamically applying harmonic formants to a sound... It is extremely interesting


----------



## polypx (Dec 14, 2009)

The AET filter analyses a sample's frequency characteristic and lets you progressively apply that filter to another sample. 

It sounds very nice in many situations, but you have to understand that it doesn't add frequencies that aren't there. So often (not always) you'll want to apply the character of a quiet sample to a louder one, since the louder one usually has more frequency content to work with.

It is very cool, and potentially removes the need for 20+ velocity layers on some instruments.

Plus you can get creative and morph between completely different sounds... some great possibilities.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, I managed to start it now and am somewhat skeptical since I see steep cuts in the filter profiòmÉ   ºÌÅmÉ   ºÌÆmÉ   ºÌÇmÉ   ºÌÈmÉ   ºÌÉmÉ   ºÌÊmÉ   ºÌËmÉ   ºÌÌmÉ   ºÌÍmÉ   ºÌÎmÉ   ºÌÏmÉ   ºÌÐmÉ   ºÌÑmÉ   ºÌÒmÉ   ºÌÓmÉ   ºÌÔmÉ   ºÌÕmÉ   ºÌÖmÉ   ºÌ×mÉ   ºÌØmÉ   ºÌÙmÉ   ºÌÚmÉ   ºÌÛmÉ   ºÌÜmÉ   ºÌÝmÉ   ºÌÞmÉ   ºÌßmÉ   ºÌàmÉ   ºÌámÉ   ºÌâmÉ   ºÌãmÉ   ºÌämÉ   ºÌåmÉ   ºÌæmÉ   ºÌçmÉ   ºÌèmÉ   ºÌémÉ   ºÌêmÉ   ºÌëmÉ   ºÌìmÉ   ºÌímÉ   ºÌîmÉ   ºÌïmÉ   ºÌðmÉ   ºÌñmÉ   ºÌòmÉ   ºÌómÉ   ºÌômÉ   ºÌõmÉ   ºÌömÉ   ºÌ÷mÉ   ºÌømÉ   ºÌùmÉ   ºÌúmÉ   ºÌûmÉ   ºÌümÉ   ºÌýmÉ   ºÌþmÉ   ºÌÿmÉ   ºÍ mÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍ	mÉ   ºÍ
mÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍ mÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍmÉ   ºÍ mÉ   ºÍ!mÉ   ºÍ"mÉ   ºÍ#mÉ   ºÍ$mÉ   ºÍ%mÉ   ºÍ


----------



## Mark Belbin (Dec 19, 2009)

Good points, Hannes!

I haven't gotten into using it myself, but I hope NI has set it up so that either: 

i) The the filter profile drawn from the sample-to-be-emulated accounts for that sample's tune offset as specified in the mapping editor, such that the analysis incorporates the spectral characteristics of the retuned sample, not the un-tuned sample...

or;

ii) The sample that plays (and has the filter profile applied to it) changes it's tuning as well as filter profile to more accurately mimic the sample-to-be-emulated.

There are so many dimensions to this sort of hybrid sampling/modeling approach that it can be overwhelming to think of the pitfalls and how they might be overcome. I wouldn't want to be one of NI's coders.....

Belbin


----------

